# How to navigate this site?



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

2014 - 15' Marsh Hen, Dragonfly with 2014 - 20hp Yamaha


$8,000.00 - 15'x4' 2014 Blue and white Marsh Hen Dragonfly with a 2014 - 20hp Yamaha motor, have full title on both. Less than 40 hours on motor and no tunnel. Located in Rockport, Texas. (409)-594-7368 Brian Williams




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The easiest way to find anything on here is to use the advanced search feature. There you can search by user name of specific word if you check the "search titles only" box.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bypass the Off Topic section and enjoy!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bypass the Off Topic section and enjoy!



Yes. Whatever you do don't type Covid, Trump, Biden, Prop Scars, Tunnel, Chittum vs Hells Bay, 2nd amendment, pit bull, pellet smoker. 

I think that about covers it. I'm sure I'm forgetting something.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

You forgot croaker soakers and Sage vs. Loomis. 

GLWS. Simple, clean skiff!


----------

